# eating good



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

caught another nice mess of fish yesterday on the pier. snapper and spanish were eating the pier down lots of small ones though few small kings biggest being 20" .lot of fun


----------



## MillerLicous (Jul 15, 2008)

Cool man thanks for the pics nice catch......Were the snapper at the end or towards the middle and what were they eating?


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Eating good is right! Those small black snapper are the best eating fish in the gulf. My hat is off to anyone who can catch these guys off a pier. They are world champion shrimp stealers.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

all three days that i caught them they were on the end in the middle of the tee.caught on shrimp


----------



## FSUhooker (Aug 9, 2008)

> *wrightackle (8/19/2008)*Eating good is right! Those small black snapper are the best eating fish in the gulf. My hat is off to anyone who can catch these guys off a pier. They are world champion shrimp stealers.




I've gotta agree with this, I wish I knew of a place had some good snapper around Tallahassee.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Try this. "







"from the menu bar of your Post Page to get these results.Nice fish BTW


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

i tried that but i guess something is wrong with my computer it just ask for the url but i was just introduced to tinypic which works good so better next time


----------

